# The Gang



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

I took all the rats outside for a quick photoshoot last weekend, and yes that means the two girls I have as well. Worry not.

From left to right: Murlow, Nixon and Vincent.. in the back you can see Pippin


Reubin


Pippin


Oliver


Otis and Vinnie


Bentley


From left to right: Pedro, Kaya, Murlow and Weirdo/Weird Ear..


I figured it was about time I posted photos of all the boys, and after losing Choo Choo I felt the need to have more photos of everyone to remember them when their times come.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

That first picture with Vincent...I fell in love!!


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Vinnie's a babe, he's got a head tilt from an inner ear infection he had, it's kind of adorable.

Here's a blooper photo, lol, as well as an overhead photo of everyone except Nixon who jumped off and can be seen on the left off the chair... turd


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Lovely babies  I love that black one in the last picture looking over the chair in the front!


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Vinnie seems to be a favourite with a lot of people.


----------



## JellOh (Jan 3, 2014)

Bentley looks like such a sweetheart


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I have a Pippin too


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Bentley is an absolute sweetheart.  You can see how his head is an odd shape.

Pippins are awesome. ^-^


----------



## FrufflesDaRat (Oct 7, 2015)

What cuties  and such nice names too


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

awww what cuties nice pics


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks! They're all such babes.


----------



## Nieve5552 (May 20, 2014)

So many cute ratties! Haha the photo of Bentley cracked me up


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Is it Bentley or the intense staring into the sky in the background? Lol 

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------

